# Cheap Photographers are undercutting the price in our local area.



## photobusiness (Feb 21, 2020)

Hello!

I'm posting this on behalf of my wife. She has been a photographer for several years now, specializing in pet photography.

Up until now, she has seen success in maintaining a blog and a Facebook group. There have been a few new photographers pop up over the years so the market is tight. 

Cheap Competitors are undercutting the price in our local area. 

So that's what I'm stuck. She could be the best photographer in the city skill-wise, but if potential clients can't find her, it means nothing.

What are your suggestions on promoting the photography business as a personal brand based upon the current situation of the over-saturated market?


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 21, 2020)

Hiya, in the forums there is a business section, you may want to read and maybe re post there
You have posted in the beginners section. A moderator may move it for you if you ask, sorry I am unable to help


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 21, 2020)

Become a better salesperson.  Emphasize the quality of your work, your existing results, your willingness to work with customers, and your devotion to staying in business long-term.

If you're constantly dealing with low-price tire kickers, your marketing is not working.


----------



## TWX (Feb 21, 2020)

Honestly my suggestion with any business, not just yours, is to first consider how potential customers find businesses, and then evaluate the effort and costs associated with placing one's self in that line.  Unfortunately, creative arts may be vulnerable to rapid changes in this arena as both popular tastes and the knowledge and experiences of the customers themselves vary.  Up until my teenage years, the yellow pages was probably the most effective way for business to list itself, supported by the occasional newspaper ad, but it's been at least fifteen years since that's been truly effective.

Determining how your potential customers go forth to find potential professionals will dictate where you should focus your efforts, but additionally you cannot rest-easy even if you find something that works for you, as it probably won't be long until the market shifts.  I also expect it will be necessary to include a decent portfolio of work, with the risks associated with copyright infringement, so that customers see the quality of the work and can evaluate if they are in the market for those kinds of results.

In my area there's an animal rescue entity that pairs-up with a TV station's weekend local-interest show, featuring animals available for adoption.  I couldn't tell you what sponsorship-rates for blurbs or even thirty-second ad spots cost, but it may be worth your interest to see if such a thing exists in your area, it might be the last place that traditional advertising still works.


----------



## Designer (Feb 21, 2020)

photobusiness said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm posting this on behalf of my wife. She has been a photographer for several years now, specializing in pet photography.
> 
> ...


If she really is the best photographer in the city, raise your prices.  

Raise your prices, and offer an outstanding product.  Develop some "package deals" that include multiple prints in different sizes (some framed), some photo postcards, special event photographs, such as pet birthday parties, holiday themes, and anything else you can think of.  

Let the bottom feeders have what's left.


----------



## photobusiness (Feb 21, 2020)

TWX said:


> Honestly my suggestion with any business, not just yours, is to first consider how potential customers find businesses, and then evaluate the effort and costs associated with placing one's self in that line.  Unfortunately, creative arts may be vulnerable to rapid changes in this arena as both popular tastes and the knowledge and experiences of the customers themselves vary.  Up until my teenage years, the yellow pages was probably the most effective way for business to list itself, supported by the occasional newspaper ad, but it's been at least fifteen years since that's been truly effective.
> 
> Determining how your potential customers go forth to find potential professionals will dictate where you should focus your efforts, but additionally you cannot rest-easy even if you find something that works for you, as it probably won't be long until the market shifts.  I also expect it will be necessary to include a decent portfolio of work, with the risks associated with copyright infringement, so that customers see the quality of the work and can evaluate if they are in the market for those kinds of results.
> 
> In my area there's an animal rescue entity that pairs-up with a TV station's weekend local-interest show, featuring animals available for adoption.  I couldn't tell you what sponsorship-rates for blurbs or even thirty-second ad spots cost, but it may be worth your interest to see if such a thing exists in your area, it might be the last place that traditional advertising still works.



Thanks for the valuable insights and knowledge. This is gonna help us a lot.


----------



## ac12 (Feb 23, 2020)

This is no different than in many other industries.
I've seen a particular computer consulting niche where the rates used to be $300+ per hour, DROP to $35 per hour.
The problem is once the market price has dropped that much, it is VERY HARD to get it back up.  Companies see that they can get it for CHEAP, and they don't want to pay more for quality.​Camera stores closing down because of cheaper internet prices.
I've seen people challenge the local stores to match Amazon or other internet prices.
Then they complain when the store closes down.​Portrait studios, which used to be very common, are now rare.  
VERY few people have the skills to do portrait photography WELL.
Everyone has a camera, so why should they pay someone to take the family portrait?
The annual family portrait is a thing of the past, unlikely to ever return.​
She has to market to make a difference.
IOW, she has to make it clear WHY she is better, and why it is worth paying more for her, than the low-ballers.
She has to find a niche that the low-ballers are not working.  One that requires the skills that the low-ballers do not have.

She has to make a business plan, and work it.
And, have a "Plan B," when to shut down.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 23, 2020)

ac12 said:


> .........VERY few people have the skills to do portrait photography WELL...........



That, and the unwashed masses have been trained to accept sub-par work.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 23, 2020)

In my area one can get a haircut that ranges in price from $17 at Supercuts, to well over $100 at the high-end boutiques, and around $50 at a couple of downtown Portland high-end barber shops, where a shave is $25. I would not imagine that the customers for the $125 high-end cuts are the same as the customers for the $17 Supercuts haircut. Periodically Supercuts sends out coupons for a haircut for $6.99. And yet they manage to stay in business, and so do the high-end shops.


----------



## ac12 (Feb 23, 2020)

480sparky said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > .........VERY few people have the skills to do portrait photography WELL...........
> ...



Like the chain portrait shops, that use a single fixed umbrella for EVERYTHING.
All the guy does is seat you and press the shutter.

Or, my iPhone 15, or my $3,000 Super dSLR will take great pictures, why should I pay some to do it for me.

The other is indeed that they have been conditioned to accept sub-par work.  Because they have not been exposed to GOOD work.

As in @Derrel 's example, you have a range of prices.  And it is matching to the needs of the customer.
If I were a poor college student, I would take the $7 hair cut.
If I were a prominent attorney, I would pay the $100, so that I look successful to my clients, that I am billing $400 an hour.


----------



## JoeW (Feb 24, 2020)

You've gotten some good business advice.  Now let me offer some advice specific to pet photography.  It's definitely a niche.  So she wants to look for niche marketing strategies.

I don't see where you and your wife are located.  But if she doesn't shoot any any of the local agility trials (or other canine sports events in your area), she needs to get hooked up to them.  I know of two pet (primarily dog) photographers here on the East Coast.  For one, that is all she does.  And agility trials are her bread and butter.  Basically, people who take their pets seriously, they invest huge chunks of money on breeders, on health, on training--for them blowing a couple of hundred dollars to commemorate an AKC or USDAA title is a drop in the bucket.  I imagine even more so for horses.  Or show/conformance trials.  Anything that issues titles in some form of competition, your wife needs to be at.

In addition, if your wife is going to be the high-end photographer, then it's probably not enough to just offer really good photos (because people underestimate what it takes to produce that, they often think it's about the camera.  Or they don't know enough about composition to know what went in to the photo.  I'm not arguing you need to go out and spend a gazillion bucks here.  But there are a number of things that might be useful things to have that the cheap competition "here, let me take your pictures at the park" won't have.  Think about a portable gazebo (one dog photographer I know has one) that your wife takes to trials.  It will allow for an on-site studio setting and will be excellent for controlling light (plus, if your wife is going to be sitting at an agility trial for a day, it provides a comfortable place to hang out AND is marketing).  

Think about a couple of props to shoot with that you can store in a basement that can produce some unique portraits:  a couple of giant fake boulders (so the handler and critter can pose on--if you don't want to buy the styrofoam ones you can make them out of paper mâché).  Or a bird bath with a water feature (that can add a unique background).  Or a large tandem swing bench.  Or a tiny Japanese bridge.  Build a small artificial pool of water (I know a shooter who did this for models) and use it to shoot reflection shots.  A small Christmas setup (a fake tree with a few gifts, then some Santa Hats) and tell families they can shoot their family Christmas portrait with Fido or Fifi in July and get it done with ahead of time.  Or invest in a couple of props that are funny (some torn up pillows with lots of stuffing to pose next to an innocent looking puppy.  Or a large doll house for a puppy or kitten to wander in.  Or a Christmas stocking you put a cat or puppy in).  But the point is:  having a couple of things like this that allow for really unique photos (because of the background or props) are things that the cheap photographers won't invest in or won't have the space to do.  Your wife wouldn't want to do ALL of what I've suggested.  But if she produces the best photos AND many of her photos have some unique settings or props then it gives her an edge over the competition--and allows her to easily justify why she charges more.


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 24, 2020)

To get her name out there for pet photography, get a Portfolio up and running plus make sure it can be found on the internet easy then get flyers put out too.
All of the above with a contact number and some images to show what she can do.


----------



## JoeW (Feb 24, 2020)

Also, she should set up a special deal for dog walkers (who will want a good photo for their listing on Rover).  Then make sure every dog walker has a couple of her cards.

Also, she should think of doing pro bono work for the animal shelter.  They always want photos of their critters that make them more adoptable.  If her logo or some kind of credit goes on the website, that is more pet-specific visibility and credibility.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 24, 2020)

480sparky said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > .........VERY few people have the skills to do portrait photography WELL...........
> ...



This brings to mind an issue in analysis of experimental results.
In order to calculate how many subjects need to be tested, the researcher must decide on what difference they want to detect.
Then the issue comes up. 
Is the difference clinically detectable and important and the increased experimental costs worth it?

The reality from the client's viewpoint is *not *that the cheaper work is 'sub-par' but that it is good enough and that the better work is not worth the increased price.
I live in a furnished apartment in NYC and, after a year, needed a specific small Allen wrench to tighten something that had never loosened before.
Did I buy a high end set of Allen wrenches?  As much as I love good tools, absolutely not.  I bought the cheapest single Allen wrench that fit because the increased utility of the more expensive set is not worth it.
Ditto, expensive photos.


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 24, 2020)

Re post 11
The idea of having somewhere undercover will add if it’s wet and You can get photos printed on banner material show case some of her work. 
Just a silly thing, have wet wipes and poo bags at the ready, it will help show you understand your clients. 
Dog treats, are always handy, but some owners will not allow others to give their dogs a treat.
Maybe look at images printed on car side window screens, spare wheel covers , mugs, t shirts. Hats.
Look at ways to get a section of the market that others have over looked. 
Who is doing what, what are others missing.


----------



## rslt (Feb 24, 2020)

Talk to people.
The old saying it's not what you know but who.
Being the photographer of the 'elite' of the competitions will potentially open more doors,  especially if they travel nationally.
You want YOUR name (not google) to be the one they think of when it comes to dog photos.
One thing I often find people are surprised by is being reliable and punctual, without sounding too old fashioned youngsters just don't seem to really care (I know it's a broad statement and I'm not talking about you or your kids ). People can be precious about their own time, so respect it and it will be appreciated.


----------



## ac12 (Feb 26, 2020)

You also need to STUDY the market.
Has it changed enough to warrant exiting.
Or can you find a niche that will still pay enough to make it worth it?

I've been getting emails for consulting, at low-ball rates that would have been considered insulting, in the past.  
Highly skilled consulting roles at rates just a little beyond what an average secretary makes.

And it gets worse.  The most insulting part is that that rate is "all inclusive."  
So if you have to travel to that client, which you likely have to do, the travel cost (air fare, hotel, rental car, meals, etc.) is out of YOUR pocket.  So, if you are not careful, you could end up at below minimum wage, or worse, losing money on the gig.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 26, 2020)

"All  photos on CD for $50."


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Mar 8, 2020)

photobusiness said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm posting this on behalf of my wife. She has been a photographer for several years now, specializing in pet photography.
> 
> ...



FB, you say "if they can't find her",  how do people find her now? Just through Facebook and the Blog? Does she have an Instagram? They're free and make sure on EVERY post she maxes out the #'s.
I've been in close proximity to 2 dog events. One is a neighbor of mine and the other is at an event I put on. One is an agility dog competition and dog show. The other is a dog race. All categories but mostly whippets. What I've never seen there is a photographer. You might look into some of those.
I've been think of shooting them myself, maybe just for portfolio if nothing else.
What about volunteer time at the local pound?
Has she ever tried underwater? There was that guy that was so famous a few years ago shooting dogs underwater. Can't be to many of those photographers around!
What about pet mugshots? You know, complete with a height gauge and the thing around their necks! LoL
Have made, or make some dog tuxedos or Hawaiian shirts compete with sunglasses and an old SLR camera around their necks?
Shop them onto the cover of time magazine, or GQDog! LoL
Do all the printing yourself and never give them a file just like the good wedding photographers! 
Anyway the idea is to do what the others CAN'T!! Good luck!
SS


----------

